# 2003 3/4 ton diesel chevy



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm having a problem on what truck to purchase this year. Now we have a 99 super duty psd ext. cad f-250. Found an ad in the local paper- reads like this- 2003 Crew Cab 4x4 Duramax diesel for 30995.00! I could not believe this price so I called on it. It is a base package with 6 speed, diesel, A/C, AM/FM cass., tow package. Does not have power windows, locks etc., but neither does my f-250. Sounds like a good work truck for I do not want carpet and this truck has the rubber floor in it. Only thing I would put in it is a CD player. Not very familiar with the chevys. Is this a good price? I like my psd in the ford alot- will I be pleased with the Duramax? I'm not tring to get into a Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge only asking any of you that has a newer PSD that went to a Chevy Duramax. Reason for the trade is that I really would like a Crew Cad instead of the ext. cab., and my Ford rides like a wagon, I'm pretty such the Chevy would ride better.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

It sounds like a good price for this setup, but you would want to make sure that it is really a good deal. Go to Chevy and build the truck to the exact same specification and compare that price to the one you are looking at. I assume that this truck have a good deal because I think that if someone is looking for a Duramax truck, they would expect more luxury than this base truck with a few options. It sounds like a great work truck. I have heard that Duramax are very good, but beware of Allison transmission. Alot of people are having problem with their transmission. In majority, most are doing fine with their transmission, but I do know that a few did not have a good luck with them. If it is a lemon truck, then you have the right to ask GM to give you another truck. One person from Plowsite recently did that. 

But it sounds like a good truck. If you get one, hope that you have a good luck with it.


----------



## Barkleymut (Jan 10, 2000)

Is this a new truck?? I just plugged in the options you listed into Edmunds.com. It gave me an invoice price of $32,281. Chevy's current rebate is for $2500. I got my 03 for invoice minus rebate. That means you can probably get this one for $29781. Of course this one may have some options that I didn't include. 

I'll bet you can get a Ford F350XL PSD SRW for the same price. Go to Edmunds and check it out.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

Also, is the crew cab on the chevy big? As far as I know and have seen ford's have the largest crew cab available.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal... crew cabs are nice and give you lots of room. Good luck


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

MWS,it sounds like a good deal,and you are avoiding the allison transmission,which seems to be a good trans,but the occasional problem truck seems impossible to fix,as most GM dealers do not have the training to fix them right,the first time.


----------



## D31682 (May 14, 2003)

I have a 2002 Chevy 2500HD with the Duramax Allison Auto combo, my truck is a crew cab and i love it. I have only had it for about four or five months but so far i have had no problems.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

D31682, You indicated that you have had yours for 4-5 months and have had no problems. What type of mileage have you put on the truck?


----------

